# Ferry 3rd Nov Dover-Calais



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

Anyone on the 11:10 Ferry Dover to Calais on the 3rd Nov?

Regards

Dean


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

No sorry on the train on the 15th.....


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*No*

Monday the 7th.............


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Fancied a weekend away leaving on Friday coming home on Sunday but cheapest quote was £88 just as well buy the wine in Tescos Have a good trip


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trip*

How long are you going for?

Might see you on the way back?

Russell


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

we also leave on monday 7th back feb 27th portugal here we come


----------

